# Dateiattribute (Erstellungsdatum aus Datei auslesen)



## Immi Himself (10. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen

ich muss das Erstellungsdatum einer Dateiauslesen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie, oder mit welcher Klasse ich darauf zugreifen kann und wie ich diese auslese?

Für ein kleines Beispiel wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung..

lg Immi


----------



## Sky (10. Mrz 2005)

Ich denke, dass Du es mit JAVA alleine nicht möglich ist.

Ansonsten kannst Du (andere) Informationen über die Klasse File rausbekommen, ein Beispiel:


```
File f = new File( FILENAME );
long l = f.lastModified(); // Letztes Änderungsdatum
```


----------



## thE_29 (10. Mrz 2005)

Das Problem ist das, das die Erstellungszeit es eigentlich nur in Windows (maybe MAC) gibt und damit OS spezifisch und es deswegen keine Funktion für die Erstellungszeit zum Holen gibt!


Lastmodified hingegen gibt es in jedem System, deswegen gibts die Funktion auch!


----------



## Immi Himself (11. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen

mit lastModified sollte es auch gehen. Danke für eure raschen Antworten.. 

lg - Immi


----------



## mic_checker (11. Mrz 2005)

Wenn die Datei seit der Erstellung aber nochmal modifiziert wurde?


----------



## Sky (11. Mrz 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Datei seit der Erstellung aber nochmal modifiziert wurde?



Ich denke, dann musst Du dich ernsthaft mit JNI beschäftigen... da die Information nicht auf allen Plattformen vorliegt gibt's halt keine Methode dafür.


----------



## mic_checker (11. Mrz 2005)

sky80: Das war eher ne rhetorische Frage  Weil er geschrieben hat "mit lastModified sollte es auch gehen"....

Wollte darauf hinaus das er mit diesem Ansatz diesbezüglich nicht weiterkommt...


----------



## Immi Himself (14. Mrz 2005)

@mic_checker: die datei wird nachher nicht mehr bearbeitet, das ist zu 100% sicher, deshalb sollte es mit lastModified auch gehen..

aber danke für den hinweis.


----------

